# Blk/tan Male, Columbus, Ga... euth any time



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Owner turn-in so time is very, very short.

Impounded Animals | Animal Care & Control :: Columbus, Georgia Consolidated Government
Type: Dog
 Breed: Shepherd
 Sex: M
 Age: A
 Color: Gray/Tan
 Size: Large
 Coat: Harsh
 Collar: No
 Tag Color: G
 Tag # 82
 Date Impounded: 03/10/2011
 Date Adoptable: 03/10/2011
Crossposted: The handsome german shepherd is so scared he was shaking I think he knows what is going to happen his owner decided they no longer wanted a dog and dumped him at animal control now he will die if he isn't rescued please someone save him he only has tomorrow morning be there at 10:00 am EST if you are willing to save him please!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a handsome sable - so little time.....:help::help:
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Poor guy! He looks so scared. I hope someone can give him a happy forever home.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

About his only hope is a phone call or visit *this morning.*
If someone is interested, I can put you in touch with a person at the humane society who would likely walk over and check on this boy/pull him.

I travel to Atlanta every weekend and would be happy to transport.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump-please someone help this poor guy!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not on the shelter list. There are actually very few dogs listed - so, hard to know if they really only have a few dogs there, or this is incomplete.
RIP to this guy if he didn't make it.....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He was on there this morning, so he must have been just taken off. Not even 24 hours.

crossposted from club member:
This German Shepherd was owner surrendered to Animal Control in Columbus yesterday. His tag # there is 82. 

If no one adopts him by 5 p.m. today, he will probably be put to sleep today after closing. 

People who calling to ask about him are being discouraged, being told he is "aggressive and not adoptable to the general public." 

Here are some facts: 

He is 5 years old. The owner took him to the pound because the dog snapped at a child when the child grabbed a piece of trash from him. He snapped at the child, but did not bite the child. In the five years prior, he had never acted as if he were a danger to the child. 

He is does seem to have a strong personality and needs a strong "Alpha" human figure in his life. But he is certainly not viscious or aggressive generally. Adults at the pound have no problem putting a leash on him and taking him to walk. He is very sad and nervous at the pound and sits in his cage shaking most of the time. The pound is full of the smell of fear and the sounds of dozens of strange dogs barking. ANY dog would be at their worst in this environment. 

Ms. Frances Steed, Supervisor of Animal Control, simply wants to be sure that if she adopts him out, it will be to someone who understands that this large male German Shepherd needs to go to a home without children, and that he needs to go with someone who understands the breed and can handle him. 

It is NOT TRUE that she will only adopt him out to a "certified" trainer. She will judge on a case-by-case basis if she thinks you could handle this dog. 

If you are interested, *PLEASE, PLEASE* go visit him at Animal Control today. They will be open till 5 p.m. They are located on Milgen Rd., just east of Cooper Creek Park and behind PAWS Humane. Speak with the Supervisor Frances Steed about him. She is a very kind and helpful person and just wants to make sure he is not released to a home that is not prepared for him.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks* Mary* for working so hard to help this dog...BUMP!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

they gave him one stupid day! I bet the owners will be out at a pet store this weekend buying a puppy.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Stupid owners!!!! Poor boy, this is so heartbreaking. I hope he made it.


----------

